# hpi racing formula 10



## viper311 (Jul 10, 2005)

Anybody racing these cars yet. I would like to get one. Just want to see some input


----------



## J Blaze (Jan 11, 2009)

I think they would be way cool!


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

I know two people having bent hubs right out of the box.


----------



## viper311 (Jul 10, 2005)

BadSign said:


> I know two people having bent hubs right out of the box.


is that during the building process or racing the car?


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

While building. One guy posts regularly on the Indy Slots thread, though made no mention of it online. Another posted it on the Marion County R/Car Thread. You can search it and ask him about it.


----------

